# quality vs. fashion



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There is honestly enough out there that has very high quality that looks great. The compromise should never have to be made.

32, Holden, 686, Foursquare, Special Blend, Volcom...


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Quality over fashion. Sure, everyone wants something that looks nice but if it means choosing between a not so good-looking but well performing board and a sick-looking crappy board, I'd choose the better performing one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Skills make you stylish, not fashion.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

the two are not mutually exclusive 

/thread


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea to be honesy, if i see something that has awesome specs but i just dont like the way it looks, i simply look for something i do think looks good AND still has the same great specs. theres so many outerwear companys out there its almost hard not to find something you like and still not cut corners on quality.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If your only two choices are some REALLY cool cardboard pants or a taupe jacket that could protect you from a nuclear blast, I'd go with function.

No one cares what you look like on the hill. So unless you're someone whose poor self esteem requires the attention of strangers, buy gear that will keep you warm and dry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

if its waterproof and warm ill buy it if it looks cool to me


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

With clothers quality and fashion tend to go together as stylish clothes are more expensive so they have better specs.
In terms of boards quality all the way. You only see the board when posing with for a pic. But again quality boards tend to have more effort put into the graphics anyway.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

like the first thing i do, is check out what i want to find in like pants or jacket. Which i base my first decision on waterproofing and breathability. I HAVE to have the best stuff. Such as a 20k+/12mm+ specs into it when it comes to breathability and waterproofing. Then i check for its pockets and vents. Afterwards, it then boils down to if i like the fit and then style and see if it will look good in general. Im pretty self consious about the fasion part...so there has to be a pretty sick pattern or graphic to it. If i just like the article for its specs and it doesnt have any designs, then im cool going with a solid color.

Boards and stuff have to boil down to pure rideablility. I refuse to ride a board under 400 bux because ive owned a few under there and all of them just sucked compared to my old gnu riders choice. thats why this year im getting a lib skate banana. This year i have to have a anticambered board, and the innovators of that was libtech. I refuse to buy tag along things such as never summer and K2 when it comes to those kinds of innovations. And Magnetraction is such a bliss.

innovative snowboard concepts
-Magnetraction (Lib Tech)
-Anticamber/Banana tech (Lib Tech)
-horozontal non-symetrics (Gnu...Really Mervin/Lib tech but only gnu uses it with the narrow radius heel edge)
-Spooned contact points (burton)
-Lifted Edges (bataleon)
-ICS/Est with Cantbeds (Burton)

Graphics are filthy too, i dont wana ride a weird looking board all the time. Banana's are legit though, same with my old Gnu Riders Choice from 06/07 (RIP)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Boards and stuff have to boil down to pure rideablility. I refuse to ride a board under 400 bux because ive owned a few under there and all of them just sucked compared to my old gnu riders choice. thats why this year im getting a lib skate banana. This year i have to have a anticambered board, and the innovators of that was libtech. I refuse to buy tag along things such as never summer and K2 when it comes to those kinds of innovations. And Magnetraction is such a bliss.
> 
> innovative snowboard concepts
> -Magnetraction (Lib Tech)
> ...


Huh, I thought the Banana and Gyrator came out the same year, I guess K2 just copied Lib, even though the Gyrator was designed completely different... Oh and another Mervin "innovation" C2... wierd, cause I thought NS did that a year ago... Park Pickle with the deeper heelside sidecut-My buddy has been riding Santa Cruz's with that for the past 4 years or so, Mervin did not invent that.

Mervins are heavy, they delam, and generally are shite. Congratulations on buying the board everyone else owns. Hype, Rice, and Kass, thats what sells Mervin.

Oh and good for you for only buying "high end" boards. Cause boards like the Horrorscope, Stairmaster, WWW, Wigglestick, Swindle, Artifact, Everything Sucks, Kink, Draft, Quiver Killer, Crush, Drift, Scallywag, or the Era (to name a few) are all pieces of shite that are not worth buying. 

Now, we could argue this topic forever, get this thread closed because of it, OR I'll shut up and you can keep your "absolutes" to yourself.

You have your opinions, the rest of us have ours. But thats all they are, OPINIONS. 

So, your decision.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

"^^^"/thread, again.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

xxfinnellxx said:


> like the first thing i do, is check out what i want to find in like pants or jacket. Which i base my first decision on waterproofing and breathability. I HAVE to have the best stuff. Such as a 20k+/12mm+ specs into it when it comes to breathability and waterproofing. Then i check for its pockets and vents. Afterwards, it then boils down to if i like the fit and then style and see if it will look good in general. Im pretty self consious about the fasion part...so there has to be a pretty sick pattern or graphic to it. If i just like the article for its specs and it doesnt have any designs, then im cool going with a solid color.
> 
> Boards and stuff have to boil down to pure rideablility. I refuse to ride a board under 400 bux because ive owned a few under there and all of them just sucked compared to my old gnu riders choice. thats why this year im getting a lib skate banana. This year i have to have a anticambered board, and the innovators of that was libtech. I refuse to buy tag along things such as never summer and K2 when it comes to those kinds of innovations. And Magnetraction is such a bliss.
> 
> ...


This is either a really good elitist-parody, or you're kind of a jagoff...


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

dont sacrifice quality for what looks good. its been said before that there is plenty of stuff out there that looks good if you sacrifice on quality you will end up being miserable and you are gonna want to quit early if youre freezing and soaking wet


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Huh, I thought the Banana and Gyrator came out the same year, I guess K2 just copied Lib, even though the Gyrator was designed completely different... Oh and another Mervin "innovation" C2... wierd, cause I thought NS did that a year ago... Park Pickle with the deeper heelside sidecut-My buddy has been riding Santa Cruz's with that for the past 4 years or so, Mervin did not invent that.
> 
> Mervins are heavy, they delam, and generally are shite. Congratulations on buying the board everyone else owns. Hype, Rice, and Kass, thats what sells Mervin.
> 
> ...


owned haha


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If your only two choices are some REALLY cool cardboard pants or a taupe jacket that could protect you from a nuclear blast, I'd go with function.
> 
> No one cares what you look like on the hill. So unless you're someone whose poor self esteem requires the attention of strangers, buy gear that will keep you warm and dry.


Nothing more needs to be said. :thumbsup:

/thread


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

@ xxfinnellxx

price has almost nothing to do with board quality. my $350 scaremaster will ride with anything out there.

then again, i just got an indoor survival fk and it's plain sexy...

speaking of which, you forgot to add flatkick!

btw, libtech's technology isn't the best. it's not the worst either but it's definitely not the best when it comes to reverse camber.

@ Flick and Nivek

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

fortunately for me I have never had to compromise on either .. thankfully the industry has always employed some rather creative artistic individuals .. and found that true variety is the spice of life .. there is something offering both features for everyone out there .. just have to put in the time .. ie. the research to score the good finds with the steez that fits your mood .. your personality.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Function all the way. If it came down to an ugly brown jacket with 20k waterproof and breath-ability or the sweetest looking jacket with 10k I'd choose the ugly one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm with Nivek these days you should have no problem finding both.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

xxfinnellxx said:


> What are you guy's oppinion about this? because im huge into buyin something that looks great, but it also has to be super nice.
> 
> what do you guys value more...
> id say quality...to an extent


you get what you pay for.

I love 686 & Dakine personally.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

All the outerwear I've owned has lasted through all the abuse I could give it, aside from a pair of 686 Original Cargos I bought used. However, I think the prior owner put the shell in the dryer because the pant had a strange, stiff texture to it. It ended up ripping and soaking through.

Either way, most of the big brands should have high quality garbs you can buy in a style you like. Foursqure, Special Blend, Volcom, Quiksilver, 686, DC, Nomis, Analog etc. They all have outerwear with wide ranges of specs. I have a 686 2.5 Ply Smarty for days when the weather is hideous, otherwise I just wear my Nomis hoodies. Pants are 686 Original Cargo and Nomis Simon Signature Sag Out. Neither one has let me down, aside from the one 686 I got used, but that's no fault of the pants. I find I don't really need 20k waterproof, 10k and 15k are enough to stay dry unless you are riding through lots of deep pow stashes or it's wet and heavy.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Both please.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i would say both are important but quality is more important. you don't wanna be riding in a nice jacket to find out it rips the first day you rock it


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

Function over fashion. if you have style you can pull anything off


----------

